# Is the-house legit or a scam?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Im going to buy union datas off there if it is legitimate... anyone PERSONALLY bought stuff from them?


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

They are legit (at least the two times i used them). I just bought some goggles from them. Standard shipping showed up in like 3 business days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Thankee much.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought my Burton Rulers from them just over a week ago. Great price and prompt FREE shipping. There's no scam there man.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Legit site, but their prices usually suck.


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought my boards and bindings from them. The price was right, but I may have just caught the right sale. The shipping was fast and free, and they sent a bunch of extras as well (Smith sunglasses, video, hat, stickers, etc.). I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

The house actually does a lot of video reviews on equipment too. You should look some up and you'll see they actually seem like a pretty cool rider driven company.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

mathew said:


> I did a whois search for the-house.com from WhoisXY.com and found owner details. It looks good. And i visited the site ScamAdViser.com it showed "High Trust Rating. This site looks safe to use." So, that site is legit. You can use it.


Nice thread dig from the zombie horde for a first post.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

maybe Mathew works for the house PR dept?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

House is legit, bought several things through them. However, I've heard (though never experienced it) that they've had sub-par customer service in the past. I never returned anything, so I can't speak to that. 

However, I bought some bindings through them and it was kind of annoying that the standard ground Fedex service that they sent them to me through required me to be present to sign for it. I called The House to ask about this and they said it generates that randomly and there was nothing they could do about it once it was shipped. A minor inconvenience is all it was.

I would buy from them again if they had what I wanted for the price I wanted, but generally their prices aren't always the best. And there are better return policies from places like REI, Backcountry, etc.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

bought my Jones board from them a couple summers ago, legit, fast ship, & a satisfied customer


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

mathew said:


> I did a whois search for kingofsnow.co.uk from WhoisXY.com and found owner details. It looks good. And i visited the site ScamAdViser.com it showed "High Trust Rating. This site looks safe to use." So, that site is legit. You can use it.





mathew said:


> I did a whois search for the-house.com from WhoisXY.com and found owner details. It looks good. And i visited the site ScamAdViser.com it showed "High Trust Rating. This site looks safe to use." So, that site is legit. You can use it.


I'd say this necro is a spammer.


----------



## Kingboarder (Dec 23, 2020)

Purchased bindings from the house. They broke on the first day. It has been a nightmare trying to get a refund or replacement. The manufacturer won't do it because I purchased through the house and the house wants to send me a black toe strap for white bindings. This is a nightmare, ill never buy from the house again.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Wow this thread is an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

10 year old thread brought back 3 years later and then again 7 years later. I feel like this happens once a day now


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

GregT943 said:


> 10 year old thread brought back 3 years later and then again 7 years later. I feel like this happens once a day now


Ten years of no complaints is a pretty good record


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Kingboarder said:


> Purchased bindings from the house. They broke on the first day. It has been a nightmare trying to get a refund or replacement. The manufacturer won't do it because I purchased through the house and the house wants to send me a black toe strap for white bindings. This is a nightmare, ill never buy from the house again.


Your board is going to ride like absolute garbage with a black toe strap. What a nightmare.


----------

